# Nutrient deficiency chart



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

There are always going to be issues with CO2 and aquarist assumptions(this assumes that IF is true.....many times hobbyist think it is....when it is not), no chart is going to rectify that. Help one on one, discussions etc.....it's a more complex problem than a chart can help in many cases........

Few charts even address CO2, so this gets good points for that.

Light and CO2 need treated with far more importance than nutrients.
Carts can be used for nutrients, but few know what each deficiency and even fewer have any clue what excess looks like in some 300-400 different submersed plant species.

Most of the so called deficiencies are CO2 related, sometimes not enough nutrients, but adding more of the fert is very easy to do and rule that out, CO2 is more tricky.
I have still yet to see any confirmed excess fert issues after 30+ years in the hobby as far as nutrients.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I like it, very accessible and covers all the common symptoms.

Saved to computer, and thanks for posting this!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

As much as I am trying to avoid CO2 for these tanks, I know the they would benefit from it. Apparently the small amount of glut just isn't doing the trick.

Thank you, as always, for your advice Tom.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Use less light then.
If you chose non CO2, you should chose the correct amount of light, same for Excel and CO2 for that matter, it is only when you add CO2/sediment ferts/water column ferts etc with lower light.......and that is still................not "enough" growth for you............that more light should even be considered.

All growth starts with light intensity, so that should be the foundation.
Light drives => CO2 demand-=> drives nutrient demand.




Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Just raised my single T5HO up 2" for a total of 28" from the substrate for my 29g. Hopefully putting this tank towards the bottom half of the low light range will help.


----------

